
Prominent Venture Capitalist Chris Sacca Retires from Investing - anguswithgusto
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-26/prominent-venture-capitalist-chris-sacca-retires-from-investing
======
uptown
Other discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14202994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14202994)

------
nnfy
Leave the Casino before the house has a chance to win. And don't look back!

------
Larrikin
I'll miss him on Shark Tank. Hopefully Ashton doesn't become more of a regular

------
Spooky23
Good for him. Ran into him at a startup school event in Boston a long time
ago. Super interesting guy.

------
ChrisPodlaski
If you made your money on bay area unicorns, I think its your responsibility
to keep reinvesting a portion of it in high growth startups.

If this becomes a trend the bubble will surely burst. For this reason I think
we should publicly shame him into keeping the doors on his VC open, or doing
something else to contribute to the ecosystem, rather than using all of his
money on zero sum political games.

~~~
brianwawok
So if you make your money working for some company (say Google), do you owe
working for Google something? Do you owe them say, free tutoring classes after
you retire for new employees? Free bathroom cleanings after you retire?

Why do you think someone owes someone else money, just because they are rich?

